
Going to College Is Selfish Let's stop pretending education is a public good - jseliger
http://reason.com/archives/2018/03/11/going-to-college-is-selfish
======
dvddgld
"Let's stop pretending education is a public good", now that's a dystopian
phrase if I've ever heard one.

edit: sp

~~~
microwavecamera
The author has a degree in Economics. When it comes to pulling crap out of
your ass, he's a professional.

------
WheelsAtLarge
The author goes on and on about the purely financial advantages or
disadvantages of society's cost of Education. Given the fact that all US
citizens have the option to vote on complex social issues, I would rather that
each citizen get the most education possible.

Also, the idea of budgeting education to only what we think will be useful is
a bad path. We just don't know enough about what's useful to make proper
decisions about what to study and who should study.

Dollars and cents is not the only way to measure a social good.

